# VAG COM on Windows 7?



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

I am awaiting the delivery of my new laptop running Windows 7  (Hurry up Dell FFS :roll: )

Naturally, the first thing I want to do is buy a Vagcom cable & download the software so I can have a play.

Can someone shead some light which cable I should be buying & which software is the latest 'free' version I can use with Windows 7 ?

If anyone wants to be kind enough to post up some links & any tips on getting it working (I have read about issues with setting it up?) that would be great 

Thanks
Tim


----------



## Classic Silver (Sep 19, 2005)

Hello Tim,

I have Vag Com 409-1 running fine on Windows 7 pro and the same applies to Windows 7 as to Vista. Run in compatability mode for XP and as Administrator. Once you have installed the USB to Serial drivers for the 3rd party lead, check the Com Port assigned in device Manager and tie this up in the Vag Com Options page.

So far Windows 7 has dealt flawlessly with all the programs and hardware I have installed, even some programs which I couldn't get to run in Vista! 8)


----------



## egster (Sep 19, 2009)

Same as Classic Silver said. Been using 7 for a while, VAG-COM 805.4 works perfectly in compatibility mode :wink:


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Classic Silver said:


> Hello Tim,
> 
> I have Vag Com 409-1 running fine on Windows 7 pro and the same applies to Windows 7 as to Vista. Run in compatability mode for XP and as Administrator. Once you have installed the USB to Serial drivers for the 3rd party lead, check the Com Port assigned in device Manager and tie this up in the Vag Com Options page.
> 
> So far Windows 7 has dealt flawlessly with all the programs and hardware I have installed, even some programs which I couldn't get to run in Vista! 8)


Thanks. This means very little to me ATM, but Im sure it will become clear when I download the software & get my lead!



egster said:


> Same as Classic Silver said. Been using 7 for a while, VAG-COM 805.4 works perfectly in compatibility mode :wink:


What is 805.4?

I presume I should be downloading 409.1 (on the left in the link) ?

http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/download/archives.html


----------



## egster (Sep 19, 2009)

409.1 is okay for TT 8N, I have 805.4 because of CAN support (I need it also for my A6 4F) :wink:


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Classic Silver said:


> Hello Tim,
> check the Com Port assigned in device Manager and tie this up in the Vag Com Options page.


Right, now I have my lead can someone please explain how I do this (I have no clue).

Also, my drivers CD for my cable arrived broken in the post, is there somewhere I can download the drivers for a third party cable?

Thanks


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Tim you may not need the drivers if you plug the lead in windows loads them normally.


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Also do you only have the shareware free version of vagcom?


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

TT51 said:


> Also do you only have the shareware free version of vagcom?


Cool, I'll try booting up the laptop & plugging the cable in to see if it locates them automatically.

Havent actually downloaded a version of VAGCOM yet, to be honest Im not sure of the differences between the free/ subscription version either? Im not even 100% on which version I need for the USB to OBDII lead 

Havent had a chance to look into it yet.


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Tim I've sent you PM


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

TT51 said:


> Tim I've sent you PM


Didn't receive it yet? [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Ok mate give it 5 mins if you don't receive let me know


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

TT51 said:


> Ok mate give it 5 mins if you don't receive let me know


Still not received it for some reason. I'll check back again in a bit.


----------



## TT51 (Feb 28, 2009)

Not sure why its still in my outbox. Ok well I have something that may well interest you but best off by pm or email :wink:


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

TT51 said:


> Not sure why its still in my outbox. Ok well I have something that may well interest you but best off by pm or email :wink:


Is it free :lol:

Pm'd with email address as I don't appear to be getting them atm.


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Right, I have VAGCOM installed on my laptop running windows 7, have installed the cable drivers & have selected compatibilty mode for XP & run as administrator for the programme.

It wont open [smiley=bomb.gif]

Frustratingly, installed onto my desktop running Vista & it works fine, cant carry that out to the car though can I [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## Classic Silver (Sep 19, 2005)

Hello Tim, the only thing I can think of is, are you running 32bit or 64bit windows 7? I have mine running on 32bit due to its better support for legacy drivers / software.


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Classic Silver said:


> Hello Tim, the only thing I can think of is, are you running 32bit or 64bit windows 7? I have mine running on 32bit due to its better support for legacy drivers / software.


Running 64 bit so it might be that I guess.

At least I have managed to do a scan using my girlfriends old laptop running XP (which is slow as hell, prone to turining itself off at any moment and has no battery!).

Really want to figure this W7 thing out though so I can do some logged runs in my car, which I cant do with a mains cable trailing down the road from the old lappy!

Has anyone got a version of VAGCOM working with Windows 7 Home 64 Bit ???


----------



## egster (Sep 19, 2009)

Did try to install 409.1 on Windows 7 64-bit and no success. 805.1 still works fine for me anyway.

You could try to use VMWare or VirtualBox to simulate 32-bit Win XP or Win Vista environment and run VAG-COM 409.1 from it


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

egster said:


> You could try to use VMWare or VirtualBox to simulate 32-bit Win XP or Win Vista environment and run VAG-COM 409.1 from it


Nice suggestion, but looks a bit too comlicated for my liking!


----------



## egster (Sep 19, 2009)

Tim G said:


> egster said:
> 
> 
> > You could try to use VMWare or VirtualBox to simulate 32-bit Win XP or Win Vista environment and run VAG-COM 409.1 from it
> ...


Well you could also make a dual boot with Win XP, but that'd mean rebooting and selecting the preffered OS on startup whenever you'd want to use it  Maybe just buying an older cheap laptop just for diagnostics..
Doubt there will ever be support for 409.1 in 7.. but maybe someone will figure out what the issue is 
Has someone tried to contact Ross-Tech about this?


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

egster said:


> Tim G said:
> 
> 
> > egster said:
> ...


I presume that they don't want it compatible so more people buy a license for the new compatible software. Just a guess though.


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Tim G said:


> I presume that they don't want it compatible so more people buy a license for the new compatible software


My updates have always been free from Ross Tech, maybe they just haven't got round to it yet

Not sure if this helps, but 908 works fine on W7 with the hex usb cable


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Has any else got Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit and got and version of vagcom working please?

I Still cant get it running on mine


----------



## triplefan (Sep 3, 2008)

Tim G said:


> Has any else got Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit and got and version of vagcom working please?
> 
> I Still cant get it running on mine


Can you not run it in compatibility mode, as 32 bit W7 or vista?


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Tim G said:


> Has any else got Windows 7 Home Premium 64 Bit and got and version of vagcom working please?
> 
> I Still cant get it running on mine


Yes! But i could have a different cable to you, so the USB driver may be different.

Win7 64-bit won't let you install an unsigned driver, I had this problem with my vag tacho software, had to hack a driver to make it work.

When you plug your cable in can you check to see what the hardware is showing as and what driver it has installed? There is a program called usbview (free download), which will tell you about what is connected physically too.

Maybe you need to manually force an update of your USB driver.


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

triplefan said:


> Can you not run it in compatibility mode, as 32 bit W7 or vista?


Have already tried installing and running as administrator and then running in compatibility mode for XP/ Vista etc, none of which will get it working.

The programme installs fine, but when I click the icon to open it, I simply doesn't open. I get the blue 'egg timer' circle whilst it tries, and then nothing. The programme works fine on vista and XP on my other computers, so I know its not that.



elrao said:


> When you plug your cable in can you check to see what the hardware is showing as and what driver it has installed? There is a program called usbview (free download), which will tell you about what is connected physically too.
> 
> Maybe you need to manually force an update of your USB driver.


I tend to think its not a cable or driver issue, as its the VAGCOM prgramme I'm having problems with opening.

I checked the cable & driver out anyway... The cable shows as USB > Serial converter, once plugged in. I have manually forced a driver update. It says the most up to date driver is already installed.

Driver provider FDTI
Driver dtae: 22/10/09
Driver version: 2.6.0.0
Digital signer: MS windows hardware compatibility Publisher

Thanks
Tim


----------

